# Rhodes



## anessa_c (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello. I recently visited Rhodes town on holiday and absolutely loved the island, I work in clinical research and am thinking next year I will take some time out and go to the Greek school in Rhodes for 6 weeks to see how living on the island compares. Has anyone done this? I think it's called Kremastia. I am learning Greek already and by the time I go back next June I hope to have some command of the language. My long term plan is to spend 4 months a year on the island and maybe do some admin work in a clinic.


----------

